# 67 GTO rear tires



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anybody know if 225/70/15's will fit on the rear? 

Thanks


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

225/70/15 = Tire Diameter: 27.40 in
205/75/15 = Tire Diameter: 27.00 in

Only thing I can say is that #2 fit's fine and your 225/70 are just a little bit higher and should fit! (the width isn't a problem with 225's)


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have 225/70R15's on 15x7 Rally 1 wheels with 1" drop springs and I have no problems front or rear. I agree with Chris the width isn't a problem but watch the backspacing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I am running 225/70/15 on the back of my '65 GTO, on repop rally one rims also. The car is stock height, and no clearance problems at all. As stated, it's all in the backspacing of the rims. I have run 12" slicks on this car without issue, too, but the rims had a ton of backspacing.


----------



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I should have mentioned I have Rally II wheels. Will I have back spacing issues? 

Its too long of a story on why I own new 225 70 15's that I cant return.

thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

They will fit just fine with your Rally II's.


----------



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks again


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Whats the size of the Rally2?
I have a non-original rally2 rim in the trunk that has 7x15" with 4,25" BS. If that is the same size as original I think you can use up to 245's and the diameter can be as high as about 28". No real matter if lowered or not on the rear! (maybe it's an issue on the front..)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

235's front and 245's rear....only issue i had was when springs were brand new the front lower tip of the wheel well would scrape front tires when i cut hard parking, since the springs settled in (lowered a bit) its gone away as the lip is not at the widest circumference of the tire now, but a bit lower.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have that size on cragers on the back of my 67. Had to go one size smaller for the front. I have standard size shocks and springs all the way around.


----------



## lam63 (Oct 11, 2011)

My newly purchased 67 that Im trying to get road worthy came with 14 "fronts and 15" rear wheels . "MY" naked eye did not see this so I purchased 4 225 70 14's based on looking at the front tire only( lesson learned). Two of the 14's were mounted( thus cannot be returned). So I ordered the 225 70 15's then it dawned on me will they will fit.

I do not know if the wheels are 7" or 6" Is there a way to tell without removing the tires? I did think maybe that I go 14" all around but decided to purchase 15" tires


----------



## TommyG67 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have run 225/70 x 15's on stock Rally II's (stock, original springs) for several years with no problems.


----------

